# Cissus Quandrangulus (for those with joint/tendon pain)



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 3, 2009)

For the record Im not endorsing BN.

I have used these two cissus products to what I feel is good result. I had some pretty severe and debilitating lower back pain for about a month that stopped me from doing any excercise that placed strain on my lower back at all (bye bye deadlifts and squats) and actually made it painful to bend over and pick stuff up. Im also 19 years old. I never found out WHY I had this pain, but I feel that using cissus helped me in recovering my back. Now I do squats and deadlifts pain free, though I am continuing to take the cissus. 

I dont much believe any of the claims of its anabolic effect though.

Primaforce Cissus 1000mg 120 capsules
This capped product I took at two caps twice a day (4 total) and I perceived pain relief in about a week. I also did some pretty intense stretching and dedicated lower back recovery work. So I wont say it healed my back, but I do feel that it helped me. I have switched to the powder though

Bulk Nutrition - 1Fast400 Cissus Quadrangularis at discount prices!
I use this one at two tablespoons per day, shaken in water and taken with other food. I switched over to this because its more cost effective, and I kind of have a dead sense of taste, so it doesnt bother me. its kind of tangy and old bread-y. I feel it works though. it foams like hell, however.


----------



## Jeff the Repper (Jan 3, 2009)

For me I'm sold on USPLabs version, along with Celadrin keeps me going. I'll look into the BN version though.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 3, 2009)

Jeff the Repper said:


> For me I'm sold on USPLabs version, along with Celadrin keeps me going. I'll look into the BN version though.



Its a lower extract concentration, or however you want to put that, so like I said I doubled up on the doses and its still cost effective for me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 3, 2009)

i would love to use this stuff but every product i've read states you shouldn't take it if you have a family history of prostate cancer and of course, my dad had it about 10 years ago, so I'm staying away.

does anyone know why this is?


----------



## nni (Jan 3, 2009)

to me, its completely useless. everyone hyped it for tendon help. i had tendonitis and it did nothing. i have joint issues and it does nothing. ive tried it 3 separate times and nothing.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 3, 2009)

nni said:


> to me, its completely useless. everyone hyped it for tendon help. i had tendonitis and it did nothing. i have joint issues and it does nothing. ive tried it 3 separate times and nothing.



really? which ones have you tried?


----------



## nni (Jan 4, 2009)

ive tried usplabs, custom nutrition warehouse and the third i forget.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been using Primaforce, post-op.  Can't say it has done anything significant.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2009)

tendonitis/tendonsis are issues of overuse and/or poor movement.  Decreasing pain and symptoms band aids the problem.  Figure out why it is happening and correct the problem for good - no additional supplements needed.

patrick


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 5, 2009)

maybe my back just got better from the stretching and recovery stuff. highly possible.

im gonna use up the rest of my jar and see how i feel without it.


----------

